# First dcc controller queation



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

There is a thread somewhere on this forum that I tried to find. One that I think would have answered my question, however i couldn't find it. So I apologize for a redundant question. 

I'm now laying track for my first build and I know I want to use DCC. I'm looking at the "power cab" starter set. Is this a good set?


----------



## Genetk44 (Feb 26, 2016)

I would say it is an excellent set. It has everything in the box that you need to power your layout and get 2-4 locos up and running quickly and easily and very affordably. The power-cab is very user-friendly and easy to learn. The company customer back-up is excellent if you do run into problems(unlikely). The system is easily upgradeble to increase power so you can enlarge your layout and number of locos running.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

As well as being an excellent choice for starters it's also something of a bargain. It's very easy to use and programming is a piece of cake as it relies on yes/no questions when setting up a decoder, couldn't be simpler. You can also upgrade it in amperage by using their SB5 booster. It should run 4/5 sound locos as is. You can also change the PowerCab to a ProCab by pressing a few buttons. Their low cost PCP panels are great for placing around your layout. You can probably guess I have one, unfortunately it got ruined by a house wiring problem but I'll almost certainly get another but I'm also drawn to a Z21 by Roco which uses your phone/tablet as a controller, albeit at about twice the cost.


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

Mattsn said:


> There is a thread somewhere on this forum that I tried to find. One that I think would have answered my question, however i couldn't find it. So I apologize for a redundant question.
> 
> I'm now laying track for my first build and I know I want to use DCC. I'm looking at the "power cab" starter set. Is this a good set?


There really aren't any bad sets -- just ones that are easier or harder to use, and this is really a very individual thing. Personal preferenceplays a big role.

NCE's offerings are top notch, as are those by MRC and Digitrax. My own personal experience is that MRC is the most user friendly of the bunch, but primarily because I dislike the thumb wheel throttle of the NCE design. I found Digitrax too fiddly. People will disagree with me, and that's fine. It's a preference thing.

The only system I WOULDN'T recommend is Bachmann's EZ Command Dynamis system. We initially bought this for my son. In their attempt to make the interface user friendly, they actually made it harder to use. Most importantly, though, it only supports a single cab / throttle. Adding a second operator requires a $500 upgrade plus the cost of another throttle, and your maximum number tops out at 4, far short of the others. We sold it in favor of an MRC Prodigy Express (if anyone wants a spare handheld throttle, pm me).


----------



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

Thanks for the information guys. I picked up a power cab today.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

Let us know what you think of it.


----------



## Mattsn (Nov 22, 2015)

Cycleops said:


> Let us know what you think of it.


I will thanks. It will be a awhile


----------

